

Doing it Wrong - RKoutnik
http://recoding.blogspot.com/2013/03/doing-it-wrong.html

======
karuneshkaushal
A great post. Almost everything we do is broken in some way or another, but I
am sure mostly it is better than before, and you writing this way means you
want things to be better in the future.

Mingling with experts, or people who are simply better than us is underrated.
Most of us would easily go for another job that pays more than the current
one, and not only in terms of money. (I, for one, am going for a non
programming job that I consider better)

